# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  زیست شناسی مولکولی دانشگاه تهران

## javadfathi

با سلام دوستان عزیز

میخواستم بدونم با توجه به کم کردن ظرفیت دانشجویان پزشکی دارو و دندان

خیلی ها روی اوردن به این رشته

که ما چشم امید بهش داشتیم  :Yahoo (2): 

حالا من این رشته رو میخوام اما فقط دانشگاه تهران

میخواستم بدونم با توجه به این اتفاقات 
چه رتبه ای برای این رشته در دانشگاه تهران لازمه ؟

برای سال های قبل با امسال فرق داره


بعد یک سوال دیگه

توی سایت ها میزنن فلان رشته حداقل فلان رتبه نیاز داره

رتبه کشوری میگن یا مطنقه؟

کدوم مهم است ؟ یعنی بر اساس کدوم دانشجو میگیرن؟

ممنون

----------


## presents

نه عزیزم نگران نباش 
کسی سراغ این تیپ رشته نمیره مگر علاقه داشته باشه ! 
همون رتبه های قدیمی لازمه 
میگم علاقه چون دیدم نصف کلاس علاقه دارن بالای 15 نمره میگیرن نصف کلاس که بخواطر کم بوده رتبه یا فکر کردن میتونن توش پیشرفت کنن اما نمیدونستند لازمش علاقه و هوش هیجانی هست نمره های پایین 12 13 میگیرن 
مرسی

----------


## attack

حدود رتبه ای که امسال میخواست 1500 بوده واسه منطقه 1! خیلی رشته ی خوبیه اما واسه کسی که میخواد از ایران بره! من خیلی دوسش دارم ! اما اگه دکتری پیوسته بیوتک قبول نشم میرم پزشکی . به نظرم اگه میخوای انتخابش کنی خیلی روش فکر کن! شاید تو ایران خول نباشه ها!

----------


## amir.h

فکر میکنم میکروبیولوژی هم جز این رشته هست
ما یه فامیل داشتیم رشته ش میکروبیولوژی بود الآن کانادا هست و مادرشم برده اونجا کل دنیا رو هم گشته داره پول پارو میکنه
الآن تو یه آزمایشگاه کار میکنه اینا رو گفتم که بدونی با این رشته نباید اینجا موند

----------


## javadfathi

اره این چیزا رو میدونم
که این رشته و اینجا
اصلا نمیشه


درمورد رتبه ها چی؟

----------


## presents

> اره این چیزا رو میدونم
> که این رشته و اینجا
> اصلا نمیشه
> 
> 
> درمورد رتبه ها چی؟


حد اقل 1000 منطقه 1 برای یه دانشگاه خوب مثل تهران رو میخوای ! 
ولی باز تاکید میشه علاقه به مسائل ژنتیکی ( مثل دودمانه اسامی بیماری ها کار با میکروسکوپ ) واجبه 
برای ارشد هم باید معدل بالای 15 یا 16 فک کنم باشه

----------


## javadfathi

ممنون
منظورم سوال اخرم بود که نوشتم منطقه یا کشوری
رتبه کدوم مهمه
و من منطقه ۳ هستم
چند منطقه ۳ باشم ؟

چون گفتی حداقل ۱۰۰۰ منطقه ۱

----------


## V a h i d

*این اطلاعات دقیق قبولی های امسال در زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی دانشگاه تهران
***

----------


## presents

> *این اطلاعات دقیق قبولی های امسال در زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی دانشگاه تهران
> ***


حاجی اینا کاملا درسته 
ولی معلوم نیست کدوم رشته هست ! امکان داره زیر شاخه گیاهی یا جانوری باشه !

----------


## javadfathi

زیست شناسی مولکولی زیرشاخه گیاهی یا جانوری ؟

----------


## presents

> زیست شناسی مولکولی زیرشاخه گیاهی یا جانوری ؟


معلوم نیست دیگه 
ولی خوب متوسط و خوبند دیگه 
مثلا جانوری بهتر از گیاهیی قاعدتا

----------


## javadfathi

از کجا باید بفهمیم جانوریه؟

----------


## presents

> از کجا باید بفهمیم جانوریه؟


والله معلوم نیست فقط تنها راه اینه که دانشجو هاشو ببینی 
ولی معمولا همون رده هست ! تلاش بکنی بهش میرسی اگر واقعا علاقه داری 
انشاالله

----------

